# Trumpet or trombone concertos



## Dim7

The only trumpet concerto I've heard is Haydn's one, and I'm not aware of other famous trumpet concertos at all. Trombone concertos are probably even rarer and I haven't heard a single one, though it sounds like an interesting idea to me. I'm not that interested in horn or tuba concertos, though Vaughan William's tuba concerto is ok, because they have too "soft" timbre for me. French horn has really beautiful sound but I think it's somewhat boring instrument for "soloistic" stuff. On the other hand trombone and trumpet can both sound very brash, while they can sound softer as well. So any recommendations?


----------



## Mr Dull

I have a CD of Trumpet concertos played by Hakan Hardenberger and the academy of St Martins in the fields which has pieces by Hummel, Hertel,Stamitz and Haydn. My favorite is the Hummel which is a piece of music that should be much more widely known. I don't know if the CD is still available but I would recommend tracking down the Hummel concerto.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Uh, huh... I've heard the Hummel live (Herseth/Chicago Symphony). There's also a Maurice André recording of it somewhere.

I can discuss Trombone works from the prespective of being husband to a former working Trombone professional. The more famous (or, more accurately, less thoroughly _unknown_) serious Trombone pieces are Concertante works for small-scale ensembles, rather than concertos.

I'm now holding an old cassette-tape of (my wife) Hot_town/Philly's Senior Recital. Here's what's on it...

*Frackenpohl*'s _Pastorale_. [Frackenpohl is better-known to me as the arranger of the "Wagner for Brass" project led by the Canadian Brass.]
*Salzedo*'s _Piece Concertante_
*Nelbybel*'s predominently playful _Suite for Trombone & Piano_, and 
*Evald*'s _Quintet in Bb Minor_


----------



## Weston

If you are into baroque, there are a ton of trumpet concertos. A couple that come to mind are by Johann Fasch:





(and WHY do these YouTube videos piddle around so before getting going?)

and Johann Molter:


----------



## bassClef

The only well-known composer I know that wrote a concerto for trombone was Rimsky Korsakov. And I only know that because my old trombone teacher used it as a test for me. I got quite good at it, but by 14 still couldn't master it entirely. Listening to it now it's not a great piece, just good. It's a shame this wonderful instrument isn't better catered for by the serious composers.


----------



## Dim7

On the second though they don't need to be actual concertos necessarily, with the standard three movement fast-slow-fast form etc., just some kind of soloist + orchestra kind of stuff.


----------



## david johnson

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...umPage4698-2658&album_id=2658&reqId=262579672

this a sample of what's available...

also look for -
alison balsom
tine thing helseth
ed tarr
armando ghitala
phil smith
guy touvron
adolph herseth
wolfgang basch
adolph scherbaum
wynton marsalis

...all well known trumpeters who recorded concerto literature

dj


----------



## Guest

Leopold Mozart Concerto for T Bone, 3 mov written in late 1756, also as a virtuoso work try "A motorbike Odyssey" by Jan Sandstrom, I heard both of these a few months ago played by Christian Lindberg


----------



## toucan

It would be a shame to miss out on Vivaldi's Concerto in C for 2 trumpets, RV 537. Two trumpets: that's two for the price of one. Available on Erato (when Erato is available), Claudio Scimone conducting I Solisti Veneti.

Maurice Andre also recorded a Vivaldi Concerto, also available on Erato, on a CD that also features Haydn's Trumpet Concerto (if you prefer Deutsche Grammophon you could purchase Abbado's rendering of the Haydn), and Andre Jolivet's entertaining Trumpet Concerto No. 2. The Jolivet concerto is a little brother to Stravinski's _Ebony Concerto_, to Be-Bop what the Ebony Concerto is to Swing.

(If you prefer ADDA, you could purchase Eric Aubier's recording of Jolivet. He pairs it with Trumpet Concertos by Desenclos, Chaynes and Henri Tomasi - not unpleasant, the last three, but kind of bland & academic)


----------



## Delicious Manager

One of the very finest trumpet concertos is the one by Mieczysław Weinberg (Moisei Vainberg).

Here it is played by its dedicatee and one of the finest trumpeters of the 20th century, Timofei Dokhshitser: 
*Weinberg Trumpet Concerto*.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith wrote a concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings but I can't recall ever hearing it. Shostakovich's first piano concerto has a prominent role for the (co-billed) trumpet in the final movement.


----------



## Aksel

Trombone concertos aren't really as rare as people think (although there certainly are more violin concerti, for example), it's just that those who wrote it were not the most known of composers.

The (alto) trombone was a very popular instrument in the Austrian courts in the 17th and 18th centuries, paired with the alto voice. The most popular and well known trombone concerti from this period are by Johann Georg Albrechtsberger, Georg Christoph Wagenseil, Leopold Mozart (Wolfie's father) and Michael Haydn (Joseph's bother). Michael Haydn also wrote a rather lovely double concerto for trombone and horn.

Then no one really wrote anything for the trombone for about 50 years or so, until Ferdinand David wrote his trombone concertino in 1837. Further along the 19th century, composers of trombone concerti include Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov and Ole Olsen (whose trombone concerto, unfortunately as of yet does not exist in recording, although it is to come out soon. Get it. It's amazing). In the 20th century, there have been written a great deal of trombone concerti by people like Launy Grøndahl, Lars-Erik Larsson, Darius Milhaud, Gustav Holst, Alfred Schnittke, Iannis Xenakis, Arne Nordheim, Vagn Holmboe and Derek Burgeouis.


----------



## mmsbls

I'm not a great fan of trumpet pieces, but Hummel wrote a very nice concerto for trumpet.

I once heard the first movement of Tchaikovsky's violin concerto played on trumpet. I don't remember the performer (I heard it on the radio), but the pace was reasonably fast and the pitch was superb. When it was announced, I almost laughed thinking it would sound absurd. When the movement finished, I was simply amazed. I would never have imagined that was possible.


----------



## bachtothefuture

Telemann wrote a nice trumpet concerto, in D major (TWV 51 D7). Listen to it played by the great Ludwig Güttler:

1st mvt: 



2nd mvt: 



4th mvt: 




Also here is a hilarious transcription of this concerto for the vuvuzela!

1st mvt: 



2nd mvt: 



3rd mvt:


----------



## Jacob Singer

What, no Concerto for Cootie? I guess jazz doesn't count.



mmsbls said:


> I once heard the first movement of Tchaikovsky's violin concerto played on trumpet. I don't remember the performer (I heard it on the radio), but the pace was reasonably fast and the pitch was superb. When it was announced, I almost laughed thinking it would sound absurd. When the movement finished, I was simply amazed. I would never have imagined that was possible.


Ooh... I'd like to hear that.


----------



## the_emptier

Hummels concerto is great


----------



## alvar550

I would recommend Eino Tamberg's Trumpet Concerto :

Part 1 : 



Part 2 : 



Part 3 :


----------



## Weston

Lateyl I've been enjoying Gunnar de Frumerie's Trombone Concerto:


----------



## Marcel

Ludwig Güttler Ludwig Güttler Ludwig Güttler


----------



## Guest

Andre Jolivet has concertante works for trumpet that are nice. Lots of multi-instrument concerti like the mentioned Hindemith, of course.

Kalevi Aho's 9th symphony is for trombone and orchestra. Yoshimatsu has a trombone concerto, of course, but I'd rather listen to the Aho...


----------



## nightscape

John Williams' Trumpet Concerto is very nice. I prefer the more recent version with Jouko Harjanne


----------



## brotagonist

What would one call this? A Triple Concerto for piano, two trumpets and three trombones? It (Xenakis' Eonta) is one of my favourites for these instruments.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Wow - some excellent suggestions here !

Might I add: 
for trombone; Paul Creston, Eric Ewazen,David Maslanka, Christopher Rouse, Ellen Taaffe Zwilich & (just in case you think it's all-American), Carlos Chavez, Frigyes Hidas, Ole Olsen & Jan Koetsier (double with trumpet - how's that !).

for trumpet; Peter Eotvos,Andrei Eshpai, Jordan Gudefin, Jacques Hetu, Romualds Kalsons, Otto Ketting, Aleksandra Pakhmutova, Rodion Shchedrin....& finally a British one from an English contributor - Joby Talbot ('Desolation Wilderness', written in 2006 & my current favourite).

Sorry I can't provide YT links just at present (the site is 'screened out' in my current location !).


----------



## Marcel

Hummel Concerto is piu bello.


----------



## Marcel

Cjvinthechair help me: I can't find the cd cover art with Joby Talbot, "Desolation wilderness". Thanks.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Marcel said:


> Cjvinthechair help me: I can't find the cd cover art with Joby Talbot, "Desolation wilderness". Thanks.


Ah - think what I have is a recording of a live performance - Alison Balsom & Royal Liverpool Phil.. May well not actually be on CD yet !


----------



## Marcel

Delicious Manager said:


> One of the very finest trumpet concertos is the one by Mieczysław Weinberg (Moisei Vainberg).
> 
> Here it is played by its dedicatee and one of the finest trumpeters of the 20th century, Timofei Dokhshitser:
> *Weinberg Trumpet Concerto*.


Timofei is one of the top!


----------



## dgee

Where's Arutunian and Tomasi for trumpet
Also Martin Ballade and Tomasi concerto for trombone

Pillars of the solo repertory there!

Should also mention Nino Rota trombone concerto - kinda cool


----------



## maestro267

Trombone concertos should be more popular, considering the variety of notes the instrument can produce. It's the cello/tenor of the brass section. Mutes can extend the tone colours available to the instrument.


----------



## mikey

Not a concerto but I would seriously recommend Legende by Enescu for the prime example of lyrical trumpet writing.




As for trombone concerti, here's a pretty definitive list
http://www.tarrodi.se/cl/page.asp?show=42


----------



## BRHiler

cjvinthechair said:


> Wow - some excellent suggestions here !
> 
> Might I add:
> for trombone; Paul Creston, Eric Ewazen,David Maslanka, Christopher Rouse, Ellen Taaffe Zwilich & (just in case you think it's all-American), Carlos Chavez, Frigyes Hidas, Ole Olsen & Jan Koetsier (double with trumpet - how's that !).
> 
> for trumpet; Peter Eotvos,Andrei Eshpai, Jordan Gudefin, Jacques Hetu, Romualds Kalsons, Otto Ketting, Aleksandra Pakhmutova, Rodion Shchedrin....& finally a British one from an English contributor - Joby Talbot ('Desolation Wilderness', written in 2006 & my current favourite).
> 
> Sorry I can't provide YT links just at present (the site is 'screened out' in my current location !).


Ewazen also wrote a Trumpet Concerto.

There's also Karel Husa (supposedly 2, one for winds and one for orchestra, not 100% sure on that tho). 
Andre Jolivet: Wrote 2. But I've only ever practiced/seen/heard #2. Also has a Concertino
Henri Tomasi
Peter Maxwell Davies: One Trumpet Concerto (that's ridiculous-stupid hard) and one of his Strathclyde Concertos for Trumpet and Horn
John Williams
Mark Anthony Turnage: "From the Wreckage"
Arvo Part

A lot of Eastern European stuff. I know I'm missing some of them, but I've been out of the solo trumpet rep for awhile 

Btw....A lot of the Baroque stuff was not written for trumpet but are transcriptions done by the soloist. And I know I'm a minority voice on this one, but I've always liked the Haydn more than the Hummel.

As far as the Shostakovich Piano Concerto #1. All 3 movements also feature the trumpet. Not just the 3rd movement.

/Puts his trumpet nerd cap away


----------



## Skilmarilion

brotagonist said:


> What would one call this? A Triple Concerto for piano, two trumpets and three trombones? It (Xenakis' Eonta) is one of my favourites for these instruments.


The passage at 3:55 is ... quite something?!


----------



## Amusicman

John Mackey's trombone concert Harvest is amazing. It was written for and premiered by Joseph Alessi, principle trombone of the New York Phil


----------



## Aaconn

Indeed Rimsky-Korsakov and I believe David


----------



## cjvinthechair

As for trombone concerti, here's a pretty definitive list
http://www.tarrodi.se/cl/page.asp?show=42[/QUOTE]

Excellent steer, thanks !


----------



## hpowders

I'm sure the Hummel Trumpet Concerto has already been mentioned. If so, I second or third that choice.


----------



## Rhombic

Arutunian's Trumpet Concerto is magnificent. In fact, it eclipses many other of that style; despite being well known by trumpet players, it is not as well known outside the trumpet world.


----------



## 20centrfuge

The Zwilich Trombone Cto is brilliant, IMO


----------



## Azol

For trombone music (although not the conventional "concert") you should definitely check Stuart Dempster, for example his Underground Overlays From Cistern Chapel, which contains passages ranging from one to ten bass trombones!

Another recommendation for trombone fan would be Wim Mertens - Gave Van Niets, Part II - Divided Loyalties.


----------



## Bruce

I recently listened to a concerto for 3 trombones by Niels Marthinsen, which I really enjoyed. I was expecting a lot of slides and bombast--you know, kind of a showpiece for the brass without a whole lot of well-crafted music--but the 3 trombones were very nicely integrated with the rest of the orchestra.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Well this is not a concerto, but I like it...


----------

